
Experian leaks info from 15M T-Mobile credit applications - reimertz
http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/01/tmobile-experian-hack/
======
QUFB
Now T-Mobile is providing 2 years of free credit monitoring to those whose
data were breached by Experian.

Who provides the monitoring? None other than Experian.

~~~
reimertz
I think they realized how stupid that was, so they are looking into finding
another provider...

